# G0444 and G0442



## Annacate (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how to bill G0444 and G0442 with Humana? I get denied every time. I have no problem with Medicare, CIP or the other advantage plans. I usually bill an EM code with modifier of 25 for other reasons, and 
G0444-59 and G0442-59. This is screening for alcohol and depression.


----------

